# All Fishing Channel



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Saw a booth at the GR show showcasing the all fishing show channel, but didn't have time to stop and inquire. Anyone know if it is all new stuff or just segments/shows taken from Versus, ESPN, etc?


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I think I have it as part of Comcast's "sportsman" package. Some is kinda lame but others is cool.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

im guessing the wfn ... world fishing network
i just discovered it a month ago and would rather watch fishing all year seeings how i do
fish every week of the year, than hunting shows all year but cant hunt all year, every week


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

jacktownhooker said:


> im guessing the wfn ... world fishing network
> i just discovered it a month ago and would rather watch fishing all year seeings how i do
> fish every week of the year, than hunting shows all year but cant hunt all year, every week


Hung out with the Mariko and guys from WFN's show, hookin up. They came for an airboat tour of the deadstream during tip up town,. The airboat carb froze up it was so cold....I had to man the rescue boat.
I think the show is on mid may. Its like Tiffany Lasosky only fishing.:chillin:


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

jacktownhooker said:


> im guessing the wfn ... world fishing network
> i just discovered it a month ago and would rather watch fishing all year seeings how i do
> fish every week of the year, than hunting shows all year but cant hunt all year, every week


Is it new shows or rehashes of what is on other channels?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

They make their own shows.http://www.wfn.tv/


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

You're right it's the WFN on channel 394 with DishNetwork. I found another channel 285 that I watch alot now, The Sportsman's Channel. I watch it because it's both Hunting and Fishing.:coolgleam FRANK


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I have dish and the Americas everything package and theres no CH 394 but I watch 285 alot.


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Here in the Michigan thumb on Direct TV it's channel 605


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

frenchriver1 said:


> Saw a booth at the GR show showcasing the all fishing show channel, but didn't have time to stop and inquire. Anyone know if it is all new stuff or just segments/shows taken from Versus, ESPN, etc?


We have Direct TV and I don't think we get it.....
:rant:

I wish The Sportsman Channel had MORE fishing!
:lol:


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

I got direct tv as well and we just got versus back from a long dispute. Up till then, I was watching pursuit which was primarily a hunting channel with some fishing mixed in but I agree, fishing 24/7 is my heaven.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> Hung out with the Mariko and guys from WFN's show, hookin up. They came for an airboat tour of the deadstream during tip up town,. The airboat carb froze up it was so cold....I had to man the rescue boat.
> I think the show is on mid may. Its like Tiffany Lasosky only fishing.:chillin:


 i would love to do a fishing show fun"n"fishing
i could have a segment every week catching all michigan species in season and all lakes in every day tackle and boats that is easy for anyone to want to get involved like shore -kayak -river-small lakes to big and every technique and tackle known to mankind (some not known)
and have jokes the whole time ! :lol::lol:

dont forget the eating sessions like the old mood shows as fat men have oralgasms while chewing that would rival any xxx movie :yikes::lol:


----------

